# Sony Reader app



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I got an email from Sony today.  They have an app for my I-devices.  
I am downloading now.  
deb


----------



## DetektywB (Dec 20, 2012)

You downloaded the app and then what? Tell us something more.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

DetektywB said:


> You downloaded the app and then what? Tell us something more.


I have it on my iPad. Now I can download previously purchased books from the Sony store on my iPad. I can also shop from it and use the rest of my gift card on my account. I like my Sony reader, but lost the charger. So now I have access again. 
I got it as well I'm glad they did this. Now I have access to all the Sony books I bought on my iPad and iPhone.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

DetektywB said:


> You downloaded the app and then what? Tell us something more.


I was sure I posted a reply. Sorry. Laura is correct. You can read the books purchased from Sony. I only read library books on my Sony so the app is not that useful for me. 
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I have it on my iPad. Now I can download previously purchased books from the Sony store on my iPad. I can also shop from it and use the rest of my gift card on my account. I like my Sony reader, but lost the charger. So now I have access again.
> I got it as well I'm glad they did this. Now I have access to all the Sony books I bought on my iPad and iPhone.


I don't know how old your Sony reader is, but PSP chargers used to work just fine on Sony readers. And were much less expensive than Sony reader chargers.

I downloaded the Sony app, but haven't tried it. But I've read some of my Sony books on the Bluefire Reader app, and the Overdrive app is a pretty decent ePub reader as well.


----------

